# Glock 19, 36 or M&P Compact 9mm



## RedBarron (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello everyone! So, I've been trying to decide on my first carry conceal and I've narrowed it down to three: Glock Gen 4 9mm, Glock 36, and the M&P Compact 9mm. Without telling you my likes and dislikes about them, I'd like to hear what everyone thinks and/or suggests? All three of these guns are great in their own way so its gonna come down to how they shoot. Thanks for your help! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Does it matter in the least what our likes and dislikes are? 
It shouldn't! 
All of those are quality weapons. 
All that really matters is what works for you.


----------



## RedBarron (Dec 3, 2012)

I dunno maybe gain more perspective based on experiences?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

you do know the glock 36 is a 45acp and the others are 9's
i'd get the glock 36
IMHO it is the most reliable 3" 45acp on the market - those 1911's with 3" barrels have known to be finniky


----------



## RedBarron (Dec 3, 2012)

hideit said:


> you do know the glock 36 is a 45acp and the others are 9's
> i'd get the glock 36
> IMHO it is the most reliable 3" 45acp on the market - those 1911's with 3" barrels have known to be finniky


Oh yes definitely. One thing that is tough for me to decide is the carry conceal caliber. 45 is nice. 9mm is nice. I know without a doubt I will practice and shoot the 9mm more than a 45.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Go with a 9mm as todays self defense rounds are plenty potent and you will likely practice more. Having said that and personally owned Glock I will take a real hard look at the M&P as I believe it is an improvement and with S&W lifetime warranty and customer service it is an excellent choice. But most of all you should go with what works best for you and if you can find a range that rents and try the ones of interest.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I own a number of Glocks (no model 36) and three M&P's, of which one is a 9mm Pro Series 4.25" barrel. In terms of utter reliability, I would say the Glock has the edge here. M&P magazines tend to be sensitive to dirt and debris and after a bit of shooting, can fail to hold the slide open after the last round. So keep them clean. Glocks are easier to clean and quite a bit easier to detail strip than the M&P. The M&P is an excellent shooter with very strong natural pointer traits, superb ergonomics, and just feels good in the hand. And it is quite accurate.

So it is nearly a toss up with the edge going to the Glock, but not by much. On those times I carry one of my M&P's I never feel as though I left the house wondering if my sidearm is going to serve me in the event it is called upon. Pretty much boils down to what works best for you.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have not heard many bad things about the G36, but it utilizes a single stack mag, I think some users had troubles with them when they first came out.

A Glock 9 will never have any problems, pass on the M&P 9c lol


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

Get what fits your hand and you can shoot well. That being said, I own 8 Glocks, but I don't carry a Glock. If I were going to carry a Glock I would probably lean toward my G-36 with a Pierce magazine extension giving me 8 round capacity. I don't think you can go wrong with a G-19 either. I don't own a M&P, but have fired sever and I personally prefer the Glock. However, for a compact carry the S&W Shield would be a good choice, but that's another story.


----------

